# Grilled Seafood Stuffed Quail



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

We were killing time in the rain the other day and found a smokehouse, deer processor and quail farm all in one near Lucedale, MS. I can't recall the name, but google fu will probably find it. My buddy got some jalapeno and pepper jack snack sticks which were awesome and I got a package of quail.

My niece and I decided to stuff the quail. So when we went shopping for our Christmas gumbo, we got a little extra. 

Here it is.

Celery, onion, bell pepper, garlic, butter, olive oil, bacon, shrimp, lump crab, salt-free creole seasoning

Saute veggies in butter and creole seasoning until almost soft, add chopped shrimp for about a minute, remove from heat and add crab. Stuff the birds, brush with olive oil, dust with creole seasoning and wrap with bacon. Grill about an hour around 300 degrees.

Merry Christmas ya'll!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

looks and sounds great.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh hell yeah, them lil'birdies look delicious!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

jeez that looks and sounds good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great ! I would love to find someone that sells bobwhite quail. All that I have found have been selling Pharaoh quail which is a darker meat quail.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks ya'll. They were awesome.

Grouperking, it's been so long since I had a quail I'm not sure I'd know the difference.The breast meat was light in color and pinkish after cooking and the dark meat was well, dark.  Next time I'm over that way I'll check and see.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!!!!


----------

